

Ask HN: What is the best way to organize internal communication? - maximem

Internal communication in startups can be tricky. What is the best way to keep a good team communication?
======
swah
Yammer is doing well on this area. I have never tried it.

There is also Trello for tasks.

For organizing tasks/bugs/code you can go with
Redmine/Bugzilla/Gitolite/Gerrit.

